# How much does your hedgehog eat?



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm really curious to get an informal poll of how much hedgehogs eat. Since there is quite the range in hedgehog size and appetite. 

My previous hedgehogs were all big eaters eating up to 60 kibbles a night and very into treats. One used to steal the cat's food (he would share the bowl with the cat and the cat would let him hahaha). 

So far K'Ehleyr eats about 10-20 which doesn't seem like enough but she's still adjusting. We have a vet visit booked for her first check up ever! I heard from one person on FB that their hedgehog eats about 20-30 kibbles and K'Ehleyr is little so maybe she's just a light eater.


----------



## Kota11 (May 30, 2017)

Following post, I'm interested in the answer as well. My new hedgehog has been with us going on 4 days and does not eat very much.


----------



## Nukabear (May 5, 2017)

I've had my hoggie for about 3 weeks and it took him a while to eat much of his food.
Right now he's currently very tiny (less than 300grams) but he currently gets about 25 kibbles a night that he still doesn't eat all the way through, a teaspoon of wet food, 4-5 pieces of freshpet cat food (like soft fridge kibble type thing) and 3-4 mealies. So not a whole lot really.


----------



## albihedgie (Mar 17, 2017)

my hedgie eats a teaspoon of dry cat food and 1 or 2 worms


----------



## Kota11 (May 30, 2017)

Update: after switching Hedwig to a better diet, she eats much better now. She eats 30 kibbles a night, and every few days I have given her a freeze dried mealie. Her appetite has shot up since her diet change


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

My hedgie doesn't eat much at all, he's been with us since March and he's just over 7months old now. His diet habits have been up and down the last month since I've been trying to change his food. He was eating one tablespoon (15ml) of kibble [never finishing it] and a superworm every other night to now 2 teaspoons (10ml) of kibble [almost finishes it] and one superworm every night.

Anyone who has experience with a fussy hedgehog and changing over their food, please share / give me advice on how best to do it as I have failed so far and not sure what else to do! Ive tried various recommended dry cat food ~ whole, crushed, mushed etc and he doesn't like any of it. Although originally he did like them all when I first attempted to introduce them so not sure why he suddenly changed his mind >< I guess I did too much too soon, but he would eat them first before his old food so I don't know. Now it's gotten to the point he's lost so much weight I'm just letting him eat his old food just so that he does eat something as any new food added to his old food puts him off eating and he hardly eats.

Any irresistible catfood flavours/ brands known to be winners with hedgies please let me know so I can try! So far I have tried Halo chicken & rice, Natural balance duck & pea and Now Fresh Turkey. Thank you


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

Kota11 said:


> Update: after switching Hedwig to a better diet, she eats much better now. She eats 30 kibbles a night, and every few days I have given her a freeze dried mealie. Her appetite has shot up since her diet change


Freeze dried mealies aren't recommended for hedgies, because they can lead to impaction. Fresh ones are best, and it is so fun to watch my Quilly get all excited over something to eat!!


----------



## Kota11 (May 30, 2017)

Quillys_Mom_Punky said:


> Kota11 said:
> 
> 
> > Update: after switching Hedwig to a better diet, she eats much better now. She eats 30 kibbles a night, and every few days I have given her a freeze dried mealie. Her appetite has shot up since her diet change
> ...


thank you, I did not know that! Just buy live ones from the pet store and how many do you give? And how often?


----------



## cloverhedgie7 (Jan 11, 2017)

My hedgie eats a little under a tablespoon but we're working on bumping up her appetite a bit!


----------

